# Dasher Newb



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey guys.. just picked up my 1980 Dasher Diesel 4sp last night..
Was a backyard find and no doubt cared for. 103k on the clock and very last bit of maintenance was documented. Bad part: it sat in a backyard under a tree for a decade before being "tuned up"..
She was dirty.. and I mean dirty in every sense of the word:








so far I've cleaned the hell out of it, replaced some gaskets, new glows, ran some detergent through the fuel system and drove it 120+ miles averaging 44mpg..
Plans are to slam it and toss some typical vortex approved wheels on. Will be a fun daily slammer! Looking forward to adding some population to this forum


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Dasher Newb (Jettakid88)*

Very cool find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Dasher Newb (DubbinChris)*

Cool. Is this the one that was for sale in Ohio on eBay a few weeks ago?


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

nope.. found it a mile down the road in an old coupes back yard. 
just lowered this thing the past weekend.. will toss up some pics later


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jettakid88)*

picked some wheels for the dirty Dasher..
16x9" Gotti J55A's
















Poke with the adapters will be minimal (15mm up front and 20mm out back)
Refinishing them this week/end


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dasher Newb (Jettakid88)*

Sweet car, where are the new pics though?


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Dasher Newb (wolfderby)*

the car was ran over... literally. by an unlicensed driver.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Dasher Newb (Jettakid88)*

Oh man, that's horrible. Sorry to hear. Is it fixable?
Pics?


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dasher Newb (Jettakid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid88* »_the car was ran over... literally. by an unlicensed driver.









What?


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

was hit by an excavating truck and trailer. the driver was an immigrant without a license.
last slammed pics before the carnage:

































it's been months but I'm still very very upset about not being able to finish this rat


----------

